# Phrag china dragon



## troy (Mar 3, 2016)

What would cause this?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2016)

OMG! I feel sorry for your firstborn! Let it grow.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 3, 2016)

Have you been watering it good?
If, yes, then I don't think it is something threatening. 
It might just grow out straight. Give time.


----------



## AdamD (Mar 3, 2016)

Do you think you might be using a few too many supplements? Keep it simple...


----------



## gonewild (Mar 3, 2016)

Did you peek inside?


----------



## troy (Mar 3, 2016)

Lol.. did not peek inside, it's peaking out like that, I use very little fertilizer been using 16-16-16 at 1/4 strength with flushing mid week alternating with kelp max - cal mag + at recommended levels. The root system is great


----------



## gonewild (Mar 3, 2016)

Don't worry. 
Take two aspirins and check again tomorrow.


----------



## troy (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 5, 2016)

You know, aspirin is also great for plants in low doses.

Many members of the Toronto Garden club use it and swear it improve plan vigour and resistance to disease.


----------



## troy (Apr 5, 2016)

Aspirin..? At what strength?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2016)

Search "aspirin" here.


----------



## gego (Apr 5, 2016)

What??????? I have lots of unused baby aspirin. Whats next, multivitamins? Lol

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 21, 2016)

Dont know about specific guidelines but my mom would grind up one 200mg pill in about a five gallon pail of water.

No joke. Flowering Plants watered with aspirin supplement apparently more resistant to disease, insect damage and had better vitality.

Unfortunately, this is only anecdotal at this point but I will try and dig up more substantive info.

BTW. I would not toxify my plants with vitamins... when I toxify my plants I prefer pesticides or horticultural oil!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 21, 2016)

This has nothing to do with aspirin. 
It looks like some dent on the bud. 
It may just balloon up fine in the end or it might have dented pouch or slight deformity elsewhere which is common. 
A bit too early to worry about.
Give time and see if the bud develops normally.

Speaking of aspirin, it's not that it is great for plants, but the idea is that salicylic acid part of aspirin and what it might potentially play inside plants in fighting off certain disease organisms. 
Salicylic acid is what plant cells release as part of self defense against invading pathogens. It does not work against all disease obviously otherwise, there would be no such thing as plant diseases. 
Some pathogens are just too aggressive.


----------



## troy (Apr 22, 2016)

This is now, it aborted the blooming


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 22, 2016)

Oh, well... 
But you have some new shoots developing I see. 
Hopefully they will make some nice flowers. 

It's still clear in my memory how impressive Phrag. China Dragon at Piping Rock was last summer. 

Good luck!


----------



## troy (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks!!, I'm gonna grow this one for as long as it will grow, I repotted it has a pot full of new roots!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 22, 2016)

How big is that pot? 
Just curious about the plant size. 

One I saw last summer ( single growth in bloom) was huge!!
The pot was rather large as well, I think 10" diameter?
Well, everything was big, the flowers and all. lol


----------



## troy (Apr 22, 2016)

8 inch square pot, 3 old growths 2 new ones


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 22, 2016)

Ok, pretty big, then. lol

3 old growth?? Has anyone of them ever bloomed??
Is this considered a tough one to deal with?


----------



## troy (Apr 22, 2016)

3 old growths, 2 were bloomed, I bloomed it, I don't think it's a tough bloomer


----------

